# PR and Canadian Passport Through PhD Route



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

Good Morning to all,

I am Civil Engineer working as Project Manager in Dubai, I have master’s degree in Structural Engineer at University of Nottingham in UK. I am looking for the best way to get my Canadian passport for me and my family which consist of wife and 1-year old child.
My plan is to apply as immigrant to work in Canada as professional civil engineer, however, I am aware that these days finding job will be quit difficult as Canadian company will prefer to have Canadian education and experience which I don’t have. Therefore, I decided first to get The PR before landing in Canada through specialized immgration companies in Dubai. (I believe I can have high score due to my qualification). Then After getting the PR I can contact couple of universities and assistant professors to get funding to start my education before landing in Canada. Hence, my question, at this scenario, can I get the passport with 3 years. (As I don’t want to come as student, then apply to PR which will consume more time to get the passport)
Note: I may continue my work as project manger if I found a decent job, however, I will secure PhD opportunity before I arrive to be on the safe side me and my family.

So please guide me where to search or to read to get enough data to start my planning journey.

Thanks


----------



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

Some information about me:

1- I am Civil Engineer
2- I am 32 years old
3- I am well educated and first in glass in both my bachelor and Master studies

Thank you again


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Elhamsaad said:


> My plan is to apply as immigrant to work in Canada as professional civil engineer


Engineering is a regulated profession here so you cannot work as an engineer until you are licensed. Depending on where your undergrad degree came from, you may need to go back to university to upgrade (your MA will be accepted because it is from a British university).






> Then After getting the PR I can contact couple of universities and assistant professors to get funding to start my education before landing in Canada.



That is not how it works here in Canada. You will have to contact profs to see if they are willing to take you on, then apply to their school's PhD programs (there are set dates by which you must apply each year). If you meet the entry requirements and are accepted, the department will offer you funding (not the professor). But keep in mind that tuition still has to be paid (typically deducted from your funding), and that the amount that a student is left with each month is nowhere near enough to support a family.

And Assistant Professors will not be able to take on PhD students, only Associate and full Professors can. Assistant Professors are newly hired tenure track professors who have not yet secured a permanent position.





> I will secure PhD opportunity before I arrive to be on the safe side me and my family.



If you do manage to secure a place in a PhD program before you arrive you will be charged international fees which are much, much higher than the fees that Canadians pay. At that point, the amount of money you have left over from your funding each month will be minimal (if there even is any) so you will not be able to support your family on it.


----------



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

*elhamsaad*



colchar said:


> If you do manage to secure a place in a PhD program before you arrive you will be charged international fees which are much, much higher than the fees that Canadians pay. At that point, the amount of money you have left over from your funding each month will be minimal (if there even is any) so you will not be able to support your family on it.


Thank you all for the valuable information. However, I still have one gap I need to fill.so please follow my logic.

I have the below scenario that I would like to know if it possible:

Saying that I have applied to entry express and I am eligible for PR while I am still at Dubai(I finish all the requirements while I am at Dubai). Then I have contacted professor and get fund for PhD Student.

So in this scenario, why they will treat me as international student . Or maybe I cant get the PR until I live in Canada for a while.



can you clear this point for me in details please

Thank you again


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Elhamsaad said:


> Then I have contacted professor and get fund for PhD Student.


I have already told you, professors do not fund students. Stop thinking you are going to contact a prof and be offered funding by them. That will not happen.

When you contact professors funding has nothing to do with it. You contact them to see if they are taking on PhD students, whether they are interested in your proposed project, whether they might be willing to supervise you, etc. If you contact them more concerned about funding than anything else, you will come across as only interested in the money and not in the proposed project and course of study. That being the case, why would they even consider accepting you as an advisee?




> So in this scenario, why they will treat me as international student .


Yes. You are not a Canadian citizen or permanent resident so you pay international fees. 

Since you have never lived here nor contributed to the Canadian system in any way, I don't know why you think you would be allowed to pay domestic fees.


----------



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

*PR and PhD study*

Hello everyone 
I have bachelor’s degree from middle east in civil engineering and master’s degree from UK in structural engineering.
I’m looking forward to migrate to canada through PR visa, I’m also concerned in continuing PhD study, my question is: can I get PR visa and apply for a scholarship at the same time? 
Like getting a scholarship from university but not to proceed with student visa but instead with PR visa? And are studying years counted as years of stay to apply then for passport? I know I need to spend 3 years in Canada 
If someone has information or advice regarding this 
I’m aiming to get PR visa and simultaneously getting PhD scholarship 
I need also to know about working in canada as engineer .. do I need a license? 
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Elhamsaad said:


> Hello everyone
> I have bachelor’s degree from middle east in civil engineering and master’s degree from UK in structural engineering.
> I’m looking forward to migrate to canada through PR visa, I’m also concerned in continuing PhD study, my question is: can I get PR visa and apply for a scholarship at the same time?
> Like getting a scholarship from university but not to proceed with student visa but instead with PR visa? And are studying years counted as years of stay to apply then for passport? I know I need to spend 3 years in Canada
> ...



If you come here as a student you must do so on a student visa. And in order to do so, you must prove to the government that you have the funds to support yourself for the entirety of your study period.

And what PhD scholarship are you talking about? You have already discussed funding earlier in this thread.


----------



## johnmcmillan (Sep 11, 2020)

I have Masters Degree in Computer Science, and by profession I am a web developer, I am married and having a baby less then 1 year so yes i also need to support my family.

I just want to know that is there any fully funded PHD scholarship available in Canada?
And will it be possible for me to find a web developer job there and also enrolled in PHD?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

johnmcmillan said:


> I have Masters Degree in Computer Science, and by profession I am a web developer, I am married and having a baby less then 1 year so yes i also need to support my family.
> 
> I just want to know that is there any fully funded PHD scholarship available in Canada?


You need to check university webpages to understand how PhD programs work here, particularly the funding aspect.

And with regards to funding, you will be required to pay international fees so your funding will not be enough to do that and to support a family. Also, you will have to prove to the government that you have the funds to support yourself for the entirety of your program.




> And will it be possible for me to find a web developer job there and also enrolled in PHD?


PhD programs do not want their candidates working while in program - they want them focused on school 40 hours per week.


----------



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, is there any scholarships for permanent residents to study in canadian university? can you help with this information


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Elhamsaad said:


> Thanks for your reply, is there any scholarships for permanent residents to study in canadian university? can you help with this information


There are thousands of them, but you are not a permanent resident so why would you bother looking at them since you are not eligible?

In all of your posts you keep mentioning funding, scholarships, etc. so it seems clear to me that you do not have the money to support yourself and are looking for a university to do that. You should not be looking to emigrate if yo cannot support yourself, and you clearly don't understand that the Canadian government will not let you into the country unless you prove to them that you have money in your own bank account to support yourself for the duration of your studies. University or scholarship funding does not count towards that.


----------



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

colchar said:


> There are thousands of them, but you are not a permanent resident so why would you bother looking at them since you are not eligible?
> 
> 
> 
> In all of your posts you keep mentioning funding, scholarships, etc. so it seems clear to me that you do not have the money to support yourself and are looking for a university to do that. You should not be looking to emigrate if yo cannot support yourself, and you clearly don't understand that the Canadian government will not let you into the country unless you prove to them that you have money in your own bank account to support yourself for the duration of your studies. University or scholarship funding does not count towards that.


As I mentioned above, I'm planning for becoming permanent resident and there is no harm to know all options regarding studying and working, gaining extra information is no harmful it will help me to know if I will proceed with the process or not as you know I might and might not get the PR visa 

I'm aware that for immigration I need to have proof of funds, but also the opportunity to have scholarship will be great, my marks in both BSc and master are high so I'm considering scholarship, Thanks for valuable information


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Elhamsaad said:


> As I mentioned above, I'm planning for becoming permanent resident and there is no harm to know all options regarding studying and working, gaining extra information is no harmful it will help me to know if I will proceed with the process or not as you know I might and might not get the PR visa
> 
> I'm aware that for immigration I need to have proof of funds, but also the opportunity to have scholarship will be great, my marks in both BSc and master are high so I'm considering scholarship, Thanks for valuable information



First, your marks might have been high but what you don't seem to realize is that so are everybody else's in a PhD program. You do not get into a PhD program in Canada without straight A grades. You are not special or unique, everyone has the same (or higher grades). And most of them will have earned those grades at Canadian universities, whereas you have not. Your Master's is fine because it was done at a British university, but your undergrad grades are unlikely to be taken as equivalent because they were not done at a Canadian university. Therefore your grades will not be considered as high as you seem to think they are. 

I have been through the Canadian university system including a Canadian PhD program, you have not. I am a professor in Canada, you are not. Which one of us do you think knows more about this, you or me?

Second, from all of your posts you seem to think that you are going to get some sort of funding from a PhD program. You might, you might not. But whatever you get isn't enough to live on.

Third, you cannot get permanent residency as a student. You would have to emigrate here through normal channels, get permanent residency status, and then apply to PhD programs before you could A) get any scholarships reserved for Canadians and B) pay domestic fees which are lower than international fees. In order to gain that permanent resident status you must live here in Canada a set amount of time.

You seem to think that doing a PhD here is your route into the country and that you will somehow be given money to do so. You need to start being realistic.


----------

